# Floor Pan Rust Problem



## gurantula (Jun 25, 2015)

Before everybody begins to criticize me because I'm sure there are tons of other floor pan rust forums, I just want to explain why I am starting a new one. I have a 2005 Altima 2.5s and it has a rust spot on the passenger side floor board as well as the passenger side sub frame is rusting out. I took it upon myself to contact Nissan and complain and tell them that my safety is being put into jeopardy has well as any passenger that is in the car. Today I received an e-mail from Nissan's Customer Affairs telling me to take it to a a certified Nissan Service Garage to get an estimate. I took the car to a local Nissan dealer and received my estimate of $5,180.36. Once i received my estimate I called Nissan's customer affairs and told them what the quote was and had my case moved to the regional office, where they will contact the dealer and do some research. I was told that I would receive a response within 24 hours.
While at the Nissan dealer I was told that the sub frame was so bad that it could cause my control rod to break and lose control. His exact words were to keep it off the road. I will update this thread again tomorrow when I hear back from Nissan about my car.


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## gurantula (Jun 25, 2015)

Here are the pics of the floor pan and sub frame. I never received the phone call I was supposed to from the regional nissan offices. If I don't get one by lunch I'll be contacting HQ once again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch. Where is the Altima located and what was its history in terms of being parked indoors or outdoors in winter. Did the floor pan rust due to trapped water in the footwell? Did you examine under the carpet? The front suspension subframe has rotted in spots? That means replacing it which would be a pretty extensive job. I am sure it could be fixed for less than half what Nissan quoted you. Right now I could buy a 2005 3.5 with the equivalent of 140,000 miles in my area of Canada for about 2500 $US. The high end would be 5K.


----------



## gurantula (Jun 25, 2015)

The car is a Ohio car. I don't know much about the car since I bought it just over a month ago by a guy who owns a body shop. He told me that it was nearly perfect other than the exterior which he pointed out and will fix it all for me. I just found out about the rust underneath last weekend when I took it in for a alignment. That is when the guys pulled me into the garage and showed me. Since then I have tried talking to several other garages and body shops and they will not even touch the vehicle.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The guy who owns the body shop is stringing you a line or is incompetent. There is no way that passed any prior inspection. Sadly in cold climates like ours with lots of slush and salt in winter, parking indoors is death to the car. Frozen, the salt stays inactive, when it thaws it becomes corrosive and if not washed off eats away at metal. In your shoes I try and get my money back. Otherwise get the guy to repair it. You will need to buy a new/used subframe member. You can get them on ebay for 250 to 350. Then you would need it installed. There is an excellent thread on this forum about the rusting out floorpans and there is even pics and how tos to do it yourself. I can't see why, if the guy has a body shop, he cant cut out and replace metal. Same thing with being able to drop the subframe. If you get a used one go to the trouble of coating it in a good quality clinging rustproof, or plan on having the whole of the underbody done before winter. Best is after a week or so of hot dry summer weather so all the moisture has dried out before its applied, and then hopefully gets to dry for a day or so before seeing rain. Anyway good luck. Its a bummer when your new to you car has unexpected pretty major issues.


----------

